# Conexion Caja Triamplificada



## ricardo73 (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola.

Estoy acabando de armar los 2 amplificador Zener de 4 transistores por canal y alimentacion de 45+45 Vac, para los altos y los medios; y el QSC 1700 DIY de 8Q's por canal para los bajos.

Los altos son 3 tweeters bala (2 hechizos B/quilleros y 1 Tech) y un Motorola, en los medios es una corneta con unidad Tech SPD-25 Titanium y un parlante de 10". Para los bajos son 2 Supertone de 15".

La consulta que solicito es;
- La forma de conexion más recomendable para cada banda de frecuencia.
- Como puedo proteger los diferentes dispositivos de salida, para evitar que los amplificador los quemen?.

Gracias por indicarme para poder finalizar mi proyecto de audio.


----------



## alexus (Ago 6, 2009)

fusibles,

y en serie.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 6, 2009)

Lo que quema es  un voltaje continuo en la salida , busca un protector de parlantes, estos llevan un réle, cuando se conecta el amplificador este conmuta despues de un tiempo (evita el Plop) y si detecta un voltaje mayor de 1V conmuta el réle, desconectando al parlante. Generalmente lo lleva el bajo, y el medio más no los agudo ( estos llevan condensador, que evita que le llegue continua).


----------



## ricardo73 (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias Zopilote por ayudarme, hasta ahora lo que he entendido, son 3 partes que lleva la caja a amplificar. 
-Una seria la de los bajos, para esta segun he leido, conectar los 2 Supertones de 15 " en paralelo, para tener impedancia de 4 ohms, y colocarle al amp. un protector de parlantes (delay time y de voltaje continuo mayor a 1 V).

- Para la parte de los medios, tambien se podria colocar el mismo protector que se le coloco a los bajos, pero cómo seria la proteccion del HF Compressor Driver (unidad driver), Corneta?
La conexion más adecuada para los medios (corneta y woofer 10") seria en paralelo?

- Como conectaria los tweeter? y que tipo de proteccion deberia tener cada uno de ellos para protegerlos?

Gracias
-


----------

